# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Hỏi về máy tiện gỗ cnc dùng điều khiển richauto

## tuanctct

DO BÀI TRƯỚC E HỎI RỒI CÓ BÁC #motogia TRẢ LỜI NHƯNG MÀ KHÔNG HIỂU SAO EM KHÔNG TRẢ LỜI ĐC. NÊN ĐÀNH VIẾT BÀI MỚI RÕ RÀNG HƠN ĐỂ CÁC BÁC TRONG NÀY CÓ AI BIẾT NGUYÊN NHÂN VÀ CÁCH KHẮC PHỤC GIÚP EM Ạ. do ngôn ngữ của e mới vào nghề nên có những câu e không nói đc chuyên môn mong các bác thông cảm ạ 

 bây giờ e giải thích khó quá. Nghĩa là máy của e đang chạy bình thường. Nhưng mà từ hôm kia đến giờ nó bị như này ạ
Ví dụ e để phần tiện là 63p . E set con đầu tiên để chạy thử thì ok. Nhưng con thứ 2 thì nó tự tụt xuống còn là 62,5. Rồi con thứ 3 tụt xuốg còn 62. Con thứ 4 tụt xuống còn 61,5 cứ thế tụt dần dần đến con thứ 6-7-8 thì e chưa dám thử. E lại phải set lại.
Thứ 2 là chạy 2 con ( máy e 2 mũi. Những con bị như trên là e đang thử 1 mũi . Và tất cả e đều chạy 2 lượt)
Khi chạy 2 con thì cứ đến  2 lượt thứ 2 gần về điểm sét. Thì nó lại tụt hẳn 3-4p k tiện nữa. Và e để ý nếu cứ để thế chạy tiếp thì nó vẫn ở cái mốc dừng lại. ( và đoạn tiện đấy vẫn đủ 63p bác nhé. Chỉ là nó sẽ ăn vào phần chân vuông thôi.) chứ k phải là nó tự dụt phần tiện. Thế nên e mới vào nghề. E cũng k biết giải thích sao cho các bác hiểu. Bác biết chỉ giáo dùm e với ạ. E đã xịt sạch sẽ lâu dầu, cài lại thông số. Vẫn bị vậy. 
Và khi e chạy 1 lượt thì chỉ chạy đc một đoạn rồi nó khững lại. K chạy nữa. E có chụp lại hình ảnh đây ạ. Mong bác chỉ giáo

----------


## suu_tam

Máy chạy step thì mất bước thôi.

----------


## tuanctct

> Máy chạy step thì mất bước thôi.


vậy bây giờ phải làm sao đểkhắc phục đc vậy bác ơi

----------


## motogia

Bác chịu khó kiểm tra lại và chụp thêm mấy cái hình, bộ truyền động, thanh răng, vit me, động cơ, tủ điện. post vô đây anh em hiểu rõ hơn.
Kiểm tra theo ý kiến bác Suu_tam, rùi phản hồi lại, vì bác ấy cũng lão làng nghề gỗ rùi.
Cũng nên kiểm tra trục Y theo phương 63p của bác đó, xem họ lắp thanh răng hay vitme. nếu là thanh răng xem nó có bị long như răng cụ già không??? :Stick Out Tongue:  chứ nhìn hình thì thấy như ý của bác Suu_tam rồi.

----------


## ktshung

bác chụp cho mọi người xem cái mô tơ kéo cái dàn tiện theo phương bị thu ngắn ấy

----------


## sieunhim

bác chủ post chi tiết chút, như bác motogia nói để ae phán bệnh và giúp bác hướng xử lý.

----------


## suu_tam

> Bác chịu khó kiểm tra lại và chụp thêm mấy cái hình, bộ truyền động, thanh răng, vit me, động cơ, tủ điện. post vô đây anh em hiểu rõ hơn.


Máy tàu thì máy rẻ là chạy thanh răng trục ngang động cơ step thường hết, còn máy đắt hơn thì vitme và động cơ step lớn hơn.
Nói tóm lại là mấy bọn tầu bựa thật. Lắp cho khách hàng mấy bộ hybird cũng chỉ chênh thêm có khoảng dăm triệu mà không lắp cho khách.

----------


## motogia

Vâng bác, người mua thì nhầm chứ người bán thì ít nhầm, khái niệm ngon bổ rẻ chỉ là chiêu bài quảng cáo mà thôi. nói chung lại đồ tàu có cái chuẩn cũng có cái không chuẩn, em chỉ sợ và biết đâu đấy dân buôn nhập máy vậy bán để có tính cạnh tranh giá vì chỉ tội người đầu tư cứ tính theo kiểu giá/1 cái máy. thế nên có câu chuyện bác ktshung có chia sẻ cái bài về chuyện có những tên amatơ báo giá bèo nhưng đến khi hỏi rõ về cấu hình máy thì như gà mắc tóc.
Còn về phần bác chủ, chờ thông tin thêm bác ấy phản hồi xem, đúng trúng phóc như nguyên nhân bác suu_tam nói, thì chắc giờ này bác ấy đã khắc phục được rồi.

----------

